# AN ADVENTURE IN BODYBUILDING ? The Back Attack!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

It was about 10:00 am on a Sunday morning and there I was laying in bed with a big ass grin on my face, thinking about how damn lazy I felt like being that day. That’s right…I had finished all of my work projects for the weekend, and there was no workout scheduled for that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

